
Petition: Release the Ghost in the Shell OST by Clint Mansell and Lorne Balfe - firasd
https://www.change.org/p/paramount-release-the-ghost-in-the-shell-2017-soundtrack-by-clint-mansell-and-lorne-balfe-gitsost
======
firasd
We started this campaign a few weeks ago and have the support of multiple
people involved with this movie including Lorne Balfe. We just crossed 1,500
signatures, thought I'd share it here for people who are into cyberpunk and
electronic/ambient music.

The situation about why such a prominent album release got shelved at the last
moment is a mystery that we haven't been able to crack. It apparently has
something to do with Paramount. Hopefully as the campaign grows and catches
wider attention, some journalists can ask around and look into it...

